# Lenovo G550 wieder zum Leben erweckt ! oder fast :-) Bitte Hilfe



## Kaid (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Lenovo G550 Notebook mit flüssigkeitschaden bekommen, ich habs komplett auseinander gebaut und es warren Spuren von Cola auf ein Teil der Mainboard sowie Tastatur. 
ich habe alles mit ein zahnbürst und Alkohol gereiningt so das es kein Spuren mehr gab, trocknen gelegt und dann wieder zuzammengebaut.

eingeschaltet und es hat funktionniert, jedoch mit folgende einschränkunguen :

* Notebook schaltet sich ohne Vorwarnung in unreglmässig Abstände einfach ab, einschalten kann mans danach sofort wieder.
* ein paar Tasten sind ohne funktion, ich habe die jewelige Tasten abgebaut und darunter geschau aber es war alle sauber.

wie kann ich diese Fehler behebn?

hat wer Tips oder Vorschläge?

vielen Dank im voraus.
Kaid


----------



## stadler5 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Tastatur geht es relativ einfach, hatte ich auch mal bei einem Fujitsu siemens habe eine neue Tastatur für 30 Euro bei Ebay gekauft.
aber bei dem Bord kann es noch sein das spuren von der Cola auf den Kontakten ist.


----------



## Kaid (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann man Tastatur nicht retten? sieht wirklich wie neu aus ! muss unbedingt ein neuer her?

wie kann man den Board gründlich reiningen? Iisopropanolbad (oder ähnliches)? 
wie geht man da vor?

vielen Dank



stadler5 schrieb:


> Bei der Tastatur geht es relativ einfach, hatte ich auch mal bei einem Fujitsu siemens habe eine neue Tastatur für 30 Euro bei Ebay gekauft.
> aber bei dem Bord kann es noch sein das spuren von der Cola auf den Kontakten ist.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

ich würd die tastatur ein paar minuten in wasser einweichen, gut spülen und dann für einen tag auf die heizung legen.


----------



## Kaid (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke ich werde es morgen in destillierte wasser einweichen und trocknen.

was ist mit Mainboard wie reiningt man die am besten?




Abductee schrieb:


> ich würd die tastatur ein paar minuten in wasser einweichen, gut spülen und dann für einen tag auf die heizung legen.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

beim conrad gibts platinenreiniger, den würd ich für so was verwenden.


----------



## Kaid (5. Dezember 2011)

das Probleme ist das ich überall sauber gemacht habe, ich sehe kein Cola Spuren mehr. ich weiss nicht wo ich noch was reiningen soll !!

deswegen wollte ich den ganze Mainboard in Iisopropanolbad liegen, aber ich habe kein Erfahrung damit und ich weiss nicht wie man da vorgeht.

hat keiner Erfahrung damit und eklärt mir bitte wie man das genau macht?





Abductee schrieb:


> beim conrad gibts platinenreiniger, den würd ich für so was verwenden.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

steckkontakte?

mit isopropanol kannst nicht viel falsch machen. nur mit den wärmeleitpasten/pads würd ich aufpassen.
ansonsten kannst du damit meiner meinung nach nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## Kaid (6. Dezember 2011)

ich habe was gefunden und ich werde es sobald ich Isopropanol von ebay bekommen habe ausprobieren :



 Sämtliche Komponenten gründlich unter Zuhilfenahme einer starken  Lupe auf Flüssigkeitsspuren untersuchen - im Zweifelsfall die Komponente  als "kontaminiert" einstufen.
 Die "kontaminierten" Komponenten von Aufklebern, Pads und Folien befreien
 "Kontaminierte" Komponenten mit destilliertem Wasser bzw.  destilliertem Wasser-Isopropanol-Gemisch gründlich abwaschen und  anschließend in reinem Isopropanol baden. Ggf. mit einem Borstenpinsel  hartnäckige Verschmutzungen entfernen. Das Board auch hierbei fast  senkrecht halten, damit die Reinigungslösungen auch zwischen Chips und  Board die Verunreinigungen auswaschen können.
 Alle gereinigten Komponenten mindestens zwei bis drei Tage gut trocknen lassen. Eine Wärmequelle (Heizkörper) *in der Nähe*  beschleunigt das Ganze. Auf keinen Fall die Teile zum Trocknen auf den  Heizkörper legen!!! Tastaturen können gut und gerne fünf Tage und länger  brauchen, bis die Flüssigkeit zwischen den Folien unter den Tasten  verdunstet ist.

wielange sollte man Mainboard in reinem Isopropanol baden lassen?

jetzt brauche ich dafür ein plastikbehälter mit Deckel 30 x 40 x 5 cm !

weisst du wie man so was nennt bzw wo man es kriegt?

Danke



Abductee schrieb:


> steckkontakte?
> 
> mit isopropanol kannst nicht viel falsch machen. nur mit den wärmeleitpasten/pads würd ich aufpassen.
> ansonsten kannst du damit meiner meinung nach nichts kaputt machen.


----------

